

Researchers clear major hurdle in road to high-efficiency solar cells - limist
http://www.rdmag.com/News/2010/06/Energy-Solar-Energy-Researchers-Clear-Major-Hurdle-In-Road-To-High-Efficiency-Solar-Cells/

======
limist
A doubling of solar cell efficiency would change a lot; paired with cheap,
scalable storage, it would change everything. ;)

